# bobcat trapping in Nebraska



## husker22 (Dec 11, 2013)

I am looking for tips on trapping bobcat in Nebraska. I have trapped for awhile now but haven't really tried for bobcat. I have seen a couple around the last few months and figured I would give it a shot. Just wonder what sets work the best for you guys and the lures you use


----------

